# srt Datei in DVD einbinden



## Criminalogy (28. Januar 2006)

Habe eine Japanische DVD (Final Fantasy Advent Children) habe zusätzlich eine srt Untertitel Datei gefunden (Deutsch).
Die srt Datrei möchte ich jetzt in die DVD einbinden kann mir irgendjemand eine Hilfe Programm oder ein Tutoial geben, würde mir sehr helfen.,

Danke im vorraus


----------

